# Stimme nach Vorlage pitchen?



## z8yp (19. April 2007)

Tach zusammen.  

Ich versuche jetzt schon seid geraumer Zeit meine Stimme so ähnlich zu pitchen wie es in diesem Sample der Fall ist:

*Vocal Sample*

mirror:
*Vocal Sample*

Was ich heraushöre sind folgende Effekte:
- Reverb, Echo, Flanger, Pitch Shifter, (Modulation/Compressor?)

Allerdings ist es mir bis Heute nicht gelungen ein ähnliches Ergebniss zu reproduzieren.
Ich benutze Audition und Wavelab und würde mir sogar (falls nötig) noch nen Plug-in kaufen mit dem sich ein solches Ergebniss erziehlen lässt.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen und nen paar Tipps geben wie ich das ganze doch hinbekommen kann? ;-)


----------

